# First Successful Solve Time



## CraigBouchard (May 25, 2006)

What was the time of your very first successful solve, and how many attempts did it take?

Mine, my very first solve, if I hadn't asked someone "Is this red?" then it would have been successful in like 27 minutes.

About 5 attempts later, and all close DNFs, i got a 6:29.xx

Craig


----------



## cmhardw (May 25, 2006)

My first successful solve was about an hour and a half I think. I'm almost certain I got it on my first try (though I had practiced doing just edges, or just corners before that). My first real full attempt was a success I think.

Chris


----------



## Richard (May 25, 2006)

I had my first successful solve just a couple days ago. It took around 25minutes to memorize, then under 5 minutes to solve...


----------



## Kirjava (May 25, 2006)

was about 20 mins, I think. successful first time.


----------



## tsaoenator (May 27, 2006)

12:53.87 I think


----------



## Bob (May 27, 2006)

I think it was about 14 minutes. I got it my 6th try. You can read about my very first attempt (94 minutes!) here:
http://www.cubewhiz.com/blind1.html


----------



## Cubefactor (Jun 23, 2006)

After what was probably 50+ attempts I got my first successful solve. 

26:xx.xx

My method then was to memorize all setup moves, all algs, etc. ahead of time. Things are much less painful now 

-Richard


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 28, 2006)

My first was 32 minutes. In the past I had attempted edges only twice, but failed both times. Then I went for it all and got it. Next 5 or so attempts all DNFed.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 15, 2008)

*First Time Success*

I actually learned how to do the 2x2x2 Blindfolded and then applied the same concept to 3x3x3. I use the 3 Cycle method. My best time so far is 7 min 29 sec. I will do a sub 5 by maybe January


----------



## shelley (Dec 15, 2008)

rahulkadukar, there is an active thread for posts like yours here. There was no need to resurrect a thread that has been dead for *two and a half years*.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 15, 2008)

THEmazing necroposting.


----------



## KConny (Dec 15, 2008)

You aren't allowed to resurrect old threads nor create a new thread on the same topic?


----------



## aegius1r (Dec 15, 2008)

6:21:36, after a lot of practices and they all DNFed

it took me a long time to get my first successful solve
maybe 1 or 2 months? I don't remember...


----------



## shelley (Dec 15, 2008)

These posts belong in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread, linked above. No need to keep threads like this alive.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 15, 2008)

KConny said:


> You aren't allowed to resurrect old threads nor create a new thread on the same topic?



you can resurrect old threads if you have something to add, but not for things like "me too" or "I had *"
in other words, you can resurrect old threads if you would otherwise create a new thread for it


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 15, 2008)

like 8 or 9 min, after a lot of DNF, and I practice only edges, only corners, only perm, only etc, and my memo time is like 5 or 6 min


----------



## Jacco (Dec 15, 2008)

like 24 minutes lol =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry to disagree, but it occurs to me that this would be a very useful thread to keep active. I think it is nice having a single thread where you can read everyone's first successful BLD solve time, and I find it odd that others don't agree.

So for the record, my first successful 3x3x3 BLD solve was about 45 minutes.
My first successful 4x4x4 BLD solve was 63:42.73.
My first successful 5x5x5 BLD solve was 74:43.00.
My first successful 6x6x6 BLD solve was 66:50.96.
My first successful 7x7x7 BLD solve was 117:04.84.
My first successful megaminx BLD solve was 78:00.87.

There, now I have them all in one place in case I ever wonder again.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 15, 2008)

My first successful BLD solve ever was on 2^3, the time was about 1 minute 30.
My first successful 3^3 BLD solve was 9:33. After lors of DNFs


----------



## tim (Dec 15, 2008)

My first successful 3x3x3 BLD solve was 45 minutes (first or second attempt).
My first successful 4x4x4 BLD solve was 30 minutes(?) (3rd attempt and within a 2x2 + 3 3x3 + 4x4 relay).
My first successful 5x5x5 BLD solve was 25 minutes (6th attempt?).

It's funny, that my times decrease while the cube size increases.


----------



## Zava (Dec 15, 2008)

first 3x3 success was 4:44.89, 4x4... 14:11, or 13:54, I'm not sure which is the correct.


----------



## Erik (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the first one was about...7 minutes


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't time my first time, second was 15min. I had a few dnfs there too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2008)

my first was 11:39.75, it was my first attempt using M2, and my first attempt with visual corners. before I used classic Pochmann edges and sounds for corner memo, which caused lots of DNFs.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

My first was around 11 min using 3OP.
The orientation was visual, and permutation was letters. There was parity and annoying cycles, definitely one of the hardest scrambles I've tried. It was after ~15 DNFs.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 16, 2008)

My fist bLd time was 9:38.56 , using M2,classicPochmann
and still is my only only bld solve. Soon i will continue.
edit: 2nd is 5:40.28


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 16, 2008)

my first time was 72 hr in total


----------



## mande (Dec 18, 2008)

My first time for a 3x3 was about 12 mins, using 3OP.
This was after about 10 DNF's.
I'm going to attempt my first 4x4 BLD in a few days.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2008)

After a few failures I think my first 3x3 success took about 50 minutes. I can barely remember, but believe I oriented and permuted separately, somewhat Richard Carr method style, and memorized as numbers. Oh, those were the days...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Dec 18, 2008)

My first BLD solve was roughly 8 minutes or so and that was probably in June or July. I just did two non-DNFs on Friday in about 9 minutes. I haven't been cubing since August, and BLD is so awesome that it pulled me back in! XD


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2008)

4:11 - Here comes the question... Can anyone beat that?

10-20 DNF's before it though.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 19, 2008)

I think my first 3x3BLD was 6:00, but it took me something like a week to get it. Haven't even halved that so far XD


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 19, 2008)

i don't remember, but i wanna say 11 minutes.
about 20 successes later i got down to 10 minutes


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 19, 2008)

mine was 12mins


----------



## vnzuo (Dec 19, 2008)

it took about 11mins for the 1st success...
then I think it was 9mins for the 2nd
then 7mins for the 3rd...


----------



## VirKill (Dec 25, 2008)

Agree with Mike.. this is a good thread...

Mine is like 16 minutes......for 3x3x3

(I wish someday i can also say...my first 6x6x6 BLD solve was....or my first 4x4x4 BLD was....But think i have to reach my sub 3minutes 3x3x3 BLD for now)


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 27, 2008)

i think about 5 attempts then ia was able to solve it at around 19 minutes


----------



## blah (Dec 27, 2008)

What about first successful solve time with a new method? Does it belong here? 

My first successful M2+3OP, after switching from pure 3OP, was sub-2 (which was _somewhat_ "continental-class" at the time it was done), but of course, I cheated  I had been practicing M2 for a week or so, refusing to solve a full cube until I got my edges-only solves consistently under 1:10


----------



## mande (Dec 31, 2008)

First successful 4x4 BLD solve time: 43:24 (first attempt at the whole cube)
(before this I had tried centres and corners only, and wings only separately)


----------

